# Spannungsspitzen beim ausschalten von Schaltschränken



## ETechniker (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand von Euch finanzierbare und sichere Möglichkeiten aufzeigen, wie ich zuverlässig meine Bauteile vor auftretenden Spannungsspitzen schützen kann, die beim ausschalten vom Schaltschrank auftreten können.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Grüße
ETechniker


----------



## ETechniker (7 November 2008)

*??*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass mir hier weiterhelfen kann.  

Warte dringend auf Tipps und Ratschläge!!

Bitte melden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße
ETechniker


----------



## Cerberus (7 November 2008)

Wo genau treten die denn auf?? Hast du irgendwelche Spulen eingebaut?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2008)

Hallo ETechniker,
das ist auch nicht so leicht zu beantworten, deine Spannungsspitzen müssen ja eine Ursache haben Motore, Ventile usw. da ist es sinnvoll an der Quelle zu Endstören. Da gibt es am Markt übliche Bauteile bei Murre oder Lütze.

gruss Helmut


----------



## Steve81 (7 November 2008)

Bei Murr gibts einige Produkte zu diesem Thema. Aber das wichtigst ist erst mal, die Quelle der Spannungsspitzen zu lokalisieren


----------



## ETechniker (7 November 2008)

*@ all*

Hallo, 

erstmal danke, dass sich mittlerweile in meinem Beitrag eine gewisse Aktivität entwickelt hat.

Zum Thema "vor ort beim Verursacher beseitigen": bin ich der selben Meinung. Nur geht es hier nicht um Schaltschränke mit 3 Schützen sondern ich spreche hier von Schaltschränken mit z.B. einem 24V 40A Netzteil, ca. 40 Schützen, und unzähligen Steckernetzgeräten der verschiedenen Prüfmittel. - Es handelt sich dabei um einen Schaltschrank, unsere Anlagen bestehen aber in der Regel aus bis zu 7 Schaltschränken dieser Größenordnung. 

Das Problem, was wir bei uns eben sehr häufig haben, ist das sehr häufig nach dem Ausschalten Elektronikbauteile, Computernetzteile, Steckernetzteile usw. defekt sind. Was zu einem unnötigen Linienstillstand führt.

Gruß
ETechniker


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2008)

Hallo ETechniker,
40 Schütze finde sind doch eigendlich nicht viel, die solltest du doch sehr schnell erschlagen können. Bei den Steckernetzteilen must du schauen die sind doch meistens Elektronisch, erzeugen die überhaubt Spannungsspitzen. Wenn du wenigstens versuchst die sachen zu endstören bei denen es sehr leicht ist kommst du vielleicht deinen Ziel näher.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Solaris (7 November 2008)

Werden nur einphasig angeschlossene Verbraucher zerschossen? Wird der N-Leiter mit abgeschaltet, evtl. am Hauptschalter?


----------



## Sockenralf (7 November 2008)

Hallo,

du schaltest aber nicht einfach den Hauptschalter aus, sondern doch eher kontrolliert (eines nach dem anderen / mit System), oder?



MfG


----------



## jabba (8 November 2008)

Wenn Du den Hauptschalter direkt schaltest, werden die Induktionsspannungen direkt über alle noch angeschalteten Verbraucher im Schaltschrank abgebaut. Prinzipiell gehören dann auf die Schütze Varistoren oder RC.
Wie hoch ist denn die Gesamtleistung ?
Dann würde ich direkt hinter dem Hauptschalter einen Netzfilter einbauen, z.B. von Murr. Dieser würde dann einen großen Teil der Spannungen abbauen, aber nicht alle.


----------



## MSB (8 November 2008)

ETechniker schrieb:


> Zum Thema "vor ort beim Verursacher beseitigen": bin ich der selben Meinung. Nur geht es hier nicht um Schaltschränke mit 3 Schützen sondern ich spreche hier von Schaltschränken mit z.B. einem 24V 40A Netzteil, ca. 40 Schützen, und unzähligen Steckernetzgeräten der verschiedenen Prüfmittel. - Es handelt sich dabei um einen Schaltschrank, unsere Anlagen bestehen aber in der Regel aus bis zu 7 Schaltschränken dieser Größenordnung.
> 
> Das Problem, was wir bei uns eben sehr häufig haben, ist das sehr häufig nach dem Ausschalten Elektronikbauteile, Computernetzteile, Steckernetzteile usw. defekt sind. Was zu einem unnötigen Linienstillstand führt.



Also zum einen hat das entstören vor Ort, über Freilaufdioden, oder Varistoren oder RC-Gliedern,
überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, ob du 3 oder 30000 Schütze hast, das ist schlimmstenfalls,
ein gegenüber Anlagenstillstand zu vernachlässigender Kostenfaktor.
Insofern ist dein Argument sicher nicht stichhaltig.

Zum anderen wäre es vielleicht ratsam, diese ganzen Steckernetzgeräte zu entsorgen,
und gegen eine vernünfige Industrietaugliche Lösung zu ersetzen.
Oder auch hier wieder Varistoren über die Steckdosen zu bauen.

Allgemein wäre eine Definition deines "Ausschaltens" hilfreich,
werden nur die 3 Phasen ausgeschalten,
oder die komplette Versorgung inkl. N.

Zum anderen, was hast du da alles verbaut, das doch relativ robuste Sachen wie PC-Netzteile usw. Hopps gehen,
und das gleich mehrmals?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sven_HH (8 November 2008)

*Usv*

Moin,

um Spannungspitzen im laufenden Betrieb zu filtern benutzen wir eine USV.

Könnte mir vorstellen das man eine USV in den Steuerspannungskreis einbindet welche sich dann etwas verzögert ausschaltet.


Gruß
Sven_HH


----------

